# Explosions @ Boston Marathon



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html?_r=0

sounds pretty terrible.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

WTH? Two devices, in two different buildings across the street from one another.... and a report of another device that hasn't gone off.










(HuffingtonPost)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Explosions Reported At The Boston Marathon; Dozens Injured [Updating]


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

incredibly sad.. my condolences to the relatives of the dead.. 
the ones responsible are probably " religious " extremist. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I desperately hope this won't turn out to be the North Koreans, Iranians, Syrians, or anyone else for whom a case for war could be concocted.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

New York Post claims that one suspect is under surveillance in hospital.... waiting to confirm:
Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The NYTimes has a liveblog with images and video of the moment of the explosion...

Apparently - according to the link provided above by Sonal, though not confirmed - police have a Saudi national in custody at a local hospital.

*EDIT 2* Police DO NOT have a Saudi national in custody. Looks like that was just a wet dream of some muslim-haters at the NYPost. Jerks.

*EDIT*_ to give Sonal credit and clarify suspect nationality._


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Three bombs for sure and one more defused.
The choice of the JFK Library ( third explosion ) might point to a domestic background for the perp(s) altho it could be a just an opportunity target.
No one claiming responsibility afaik

ah Saudi national...hmmmm


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Truly horrific; I cannot comprehend someone inflicting such horror on random strangers.

Given the location (Boston MA), and the date ("Patriot Day"), I suspect this will turn out to be domestic anti-government terrorists rather than middle eastern/islamic terrorists. I wish the families and victims the best, and best of luck to the authorities trying to apprehend any and all involved in perpetrating this heinous crime.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Video of the first explosion.

Video of the first explosion by STEVE SILVA, Bosto...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As of 420pm CST, 12 dead and 50 injured.... horrible.... 

...I have a friend who runs this marathon whenever she can, missed it this year due to work commitments...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

11 runners from Newfoundland and Labrador were in this run ........... but only 7 have been accounted for so far. 

Such a senseless and cowardly act that proves nothing.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*4:46 PM*: According to CBS News, police have reportedly discovered surveillance video of someone bringing several backpacks into the area near the finish line of the Boston Marathon about 20 minutes before the explosions took place.

*4:43 PM: *The New York Post is reporting that 12 people died and nearly 50 people were injured as a result of the explosions. They're also reporting that police believe they have identified a suspect, who is currently being treated at a Boston hospital for shrapnel wounds. The first explosion reportedly occurred inside the lobby of the Fairmont Hotel.

(ComplexSports)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Google has launched a person finder.

Google Person Finder: Boston Marathon Explosions


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> 11 runners from Newfoundland and Labrador were in this run ........... but only 7 have been accounted for so far.


The others are still 'taking on fluids' after the race.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Boston Police reports that the NYPost did not get info about the reported suspected from them. (There is some doubt here as to whether or not there's any truth to that story.)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

NBC News reporting one of the dead is an 8-year-old boy....


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Very bothersome this. My son is 8. I hope they catch the perpetrators big time. 

Best wishes to Boston.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Good, solid report from Boston Globe.

Explosions rock Boston Marathon finish line; dozens injured - Metro - The Boston Globe


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> NBC News reporting one of the dead is an 8-year-old boy....


:--(


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Very bothersome this. My son is 8. I hope they catch the perpetrators big time.
> 
> Best wishes to Boston.


Very hard to stomach this news, lets hope they find the correct people involved..


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_While Al-Qaeda remains a potential suspect, the other theories point to domestic right-wing terrorists: _



> The devastating Oklahoma City bombing of April 19, 1995, which killed 168 people, took place the day after Patriot’s Day. Perpetrator Timothy McVeigh reportedly considered the date significant to his anti-government terrorist attack.
> 
> Patriot’s Day also marks the anniversary of the end of the Waco siege on April 19, 1993. Right-wing groups have long linked Waco’s bloody conclusion – in which 86 people died after the FBI stormed the Branch Davidian cult’s compound following a 51-day siege – as an example of the US government abusing its power.
> 
> ...


(The Independent UK)

_Details on the bombs themselves are becoming known - apparently they were packed with ball bearings and other metal bits... _


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This effort to to blame the attack on anyone with no evidence is the worst sort of prejudice, CubaMark. Thanks once again for being so open about it.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

So blame the _Independent_, not CubaMark. I agree that it's inappropriate to blame anyone for this attack until the facts are made public. It is not unreasonable to wonder about, and even speculate on who might have been involved. The _Independent_'s speculation on this seems reasonable and justified, and I'm sure the authorities are looking at their intelligence regarding right wing domestic terrorists very closely about now.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Macfury said:


> This effort to to blame the attack on anyone with no evidence is the worst sort of prejudice, CubaMark. Thanks once again for being so open about it.


Sadly, I think there are elements on the Left that will be disappointed if the perps have no connection to their ideological adversaries.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ran across a couple of interesting links via my morning blogroll today.


Boston Marathon explosion: University of Mobile coach offers first-hand reports from scene



> While there is no confirmation yet on whether the blasts were the result of a terrorist attack, Stevenson said something he saw before the race was unusual.
> 
> "At the starting line this morning, they had bomb sniffing dogs and the bomb squad out there," he said. "They kept announcing to runners not to be alarmed, that they were running a training exercise."
> 
> He added, "I've run a lot of races like this one, but I never saw bomb dogs at the starting line of any running event. It led me to believe that something like (a bomb detonation) might have happened."


Police reportedly searching for Penske truck turned away from marathon route



> "Boston authorities are “desperately seeking” a Penske rental truck seen leaving the race site. For FBI/Boston Police: 1-800-494-TIPS"


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_I just LOVE this community... so nice how "Shoot the Messenger" is the first order of business, always. Sheesh.

Here's another piece that I DIDN'T F-ING WRITE, OK? _

*Question Everything You Hear About the Boston Marathon Bombing*



> Shortly after Monday's bombing near the finish line of the Boston Marathon, rumors began to fly about what exactly happened and who was behind it. The New York Post, citing an unnamed federal official, claimed 12 people were dead and that a "Saudi Arabian national" was a suspect.
> 
> But it soon became clear that the initial death toll was two people (later updated to three), and by the following morning law enforcement officials said that they had identified no suspects yet. As for the Saudi national in question, federal law enforcement officials said on Tuesday that he was a witness to the bombing, not a suspect.
> 
> Indeed, it's a perpetual lesson of past tragedies: Don't trust what you hear or read early on. Here are eight instances of early information that turned out to be wrong:


(Full story at MotherJones)


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I was listening to 680 and they say the 8 year boy was with his sister and mom watching the father run..
the sister lost a leg and mother is in ICU with head trama..

I am going vomit.. so sickening to hear.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*The Saudi Marathon Man*

_A twenty-year-old man who had been watching the Boston Marathon had his body torn into by the force of a bomb. He wasn’t alone; a hundred and seventy-six people were injured and three were killed. 

But he was the only one who, while in the hospital being treated for his wounds, had his apartment searched in “a startling show of force,” as his fellow-tenants described it to the Boston Herald, with a “phalanx” of officers and agents and two K9 units. He was the one whose belongings were carried out in paper bags as his neighbors watched; whose roommate, also a student, was questioned for five hours (“I was scared”) before coming out to say that he didn’t think his friend was someone who’d plant a bomb—that he was a nice guy who liked sports. 

“Let me go to school, dude,” the roommate said later in the day, covering his face with his hands and almost crying, as a Fox News producer followed him and asked him, again and again, if he was sure he hadn’t been living with a killer._​
(NewYorker)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I am only reading this thread now...

It is amusing just how wrong some of the posts were.. just goes to show one needs to let the dust settle a little before posting on fast changing events.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Authorities arrest suspect in Boston bombings, source says - CNN.com

apparently they've arrested someone. it'll be interesting to see if they got the right individual in such a short time....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wow that was fast.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Other sources say there is no arrest--including NBC and CBS--so who knows?

Arrest? No arrest? | News Cut | Minnesota Public Radio


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And then there is this:

Confirmed by eyewitness: Bomb squad drill was under way at Boston marathon


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Confirmed by eyewitness: Bomb squad drill was under way at Boston marathon


Interesting... here's the video interview:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Love this tweet on CNN's backtracking -
"CNN: "We're hearing reports of what is either our ass, or a hole in the ground. We are working to confirm which. Stay tuned." #boston"


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

And the premature reporting and linking continues...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_The more coverage I read of this tragedy, the more this guy pops up... talk about a tragic hero. His story is heartbreaking... the video interview with him after the event shows him shivering, likely in shock... You have to wonder if he'll come out of this horrific situation alright...

In one of the images (see link for full coverage) you can see him in the midst of the victims, rushing in to help even as the smoke still hangs in the air from the explosion._

*Boston Marathon bomb explosions: How hero Carlos Arredondo who lost soldier son in Iraq saved lives*



> An inspirational anti-war protester whose soldier son died in Iraq and another took his own life is being hailed a hero after he selflessly rushed to help victims of the Boston Marathon bombings seconds after the attacks.
> 
> Costa Rican immigrant Carlos Arredondo has described how, as most people ran for their lives, he vaulted a fence to get to spectators, many of whom had lost limbs, and used his clothes and towels to stanch victims' bleeding.













> Mr Arredondo immediately sprinted into action after the bombs detonated, and he can be seen in a series of photos and videos of the aftermath rushing to one of the two bombing sites, then pulling debris and fencing away from the bloody victims, clearing the way for emergency personnel to tend to their wounds.
> According to Reddit, Mr Bauman Jr., the male victim Mr Arredondo is helping in the now-iconic photograph of the bombings, is in critical but stable condition at Boston Medical Center.













> Without Mr Arredondo's help, Jeff, whose face is ghostly pale in the photograph having been drained of blood, may not have been so lucky.
> Mr Arredondo was badly shaken and trembling as he gripped a small American flag drenched in blood talking to bystanders on the street about the explosion.
> He described helping a victim by ripping up a T-shirt to fashion a makeshift bandage.


(DailyMailUK)

*EDIT:* _Found the interview on YouTube:_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

SINC said:


> And then there is this:
> 
> Confirmed by eyewitness: Bomb squad drill was under way at Boston marathon


i wouldn't put much faith in natural news. they're right up there with infowars AFAIC


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The Boston Globe has been pretty good in reporting this.... some detail of why there were (unconfirmed) reports of arrests made. 

Authorities ID possible suspect carrying, perhaps dropping, black bag at second Boston Marathon bombing scene - Metro - The Boston Globe


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*FBI posts photos of suspects in Boston Marathon Bombing:*


























(FBI Photos)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

On further reading it appears that the reason for suspicion is that the backpacks are bigger than some arbitrary limit.

Sort of like saying to the guy at the border with $11,000 in cash. Hey you have more than $10,000. You must be a drug dealer or a money launderer.

Perhaps suspicion was the wrong word to use here. Especially given the impact it could have on these guys lives if they happen to be innocent.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

eMacMan said:


> On further reading it appears that the reason for suspicion is that the backpacks are bigger than some arbitrary limit.
> 
> Sort of like saying to the guy at the border with $11,000 in cash. Hey you have more than $10,000. You must be a drug dealer or a money launderer.
> 
> Perhaps suspicion was the wrong word to use here. Especially given the impact it could have on these guys lives if they happen to be innocent.


I guess if I were this guy and wrongfully accused I'd be calling the FBI pronto to clear my name. If he doesn't then that would add to the suspicion.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> On further reading it appears that the reason for suspicion is that the backpacks are bigger than some arbitrary limit.
> 
> Sort of like saying to the guy at the border with $11,000 in cash. Hey you have more than $10,000. You must be a drug dealer or a money launderer.
> 
> Perhaps suspicion was the wrong word to use here. Especially given the impact it could have on these guys lives if they happen to be innocent.


My guess is that the FBI is not releasing all the information about why they are suspicious of these people in order to weed out the garbage tips....

This isn't to say that the police never make mistakes, but given how much information they have been able to collect, it seems reasonable to think that it's more than just having a big bag.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Possible further detail on why the suspect is a suspect.

Boston Bombing Victim in Iconic Photo Helped Identify Attackers - Bloomberg


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal - that's an amazing bit of news.... this is the guy - Jeff Bauman, Jr. - who was helped by - whose life arguably was saved by - Carlos Arrendondo. And it could be the clue that brings the bombers to justice. Un-frikkin-believable.... :yikes:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Curiouser and curiouser... I'm watching live streaming video from WCVB in Boston... one police officer shot and killed, another wounded... running gunfight... explosions (speculated to be grenades). Apparently one person in custody, wounded, en route to hospital... police have ordered cell phone service in the area cut due to the presence of "undetonated explosives".... all VERY speculative and details unconfirmed.

Here's the Twitter stream of reporter Wesley Lowery on the scene...

Have to hit the hay... should be interesting to see what turns up on the morning news :yikes:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It is now looking like an act of domestic terror. Columbine on a larger social scale.

I'm interested in a motive, but I can almost guarantee that suspect #2 will off himself as the noose tightens. Perhaps a manifesto will assuage the victims and their families to some extent. Please let there be, at least, a manifesto after this senseless act.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

gwillikers said:


> Perhaps a manifesto will assuage the *victims* and their *families* to some extent.


For their eyes only then, no need to give these killers a soap-box, even in death.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

A reasonably clear breakdown of what happened last night:
How the Boston Marathon bombing suspects were hunted down [Updated] - The Week


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Police: One Boston bombing suspect dead, another on the run - CNN.com

Amazing how things are getting worse


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sunil is not the suspect

The perps are brothers












> *Multiple sources have identified Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, as the remaining suspect in the Boston marathon bombings.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

This is purportedly a you tube video posted by the older Tsarnaev:

The Emergence of Prophecy: The Black Flags From Khorasan


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My friend's son lives in Watertown, the same street as the shootout last night (they were wakened last night by gunfire and explosions) and very close to house that police have surrounded now. He describes tanks on his street, police everywhere. 

Police checked in on them this morning. They are okay and laying low.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> Police: One Boston bombing suspect dead, another on the run - CNN.com
> 
> Amazing how things are getting worse


Worse got the perps, perhaps. Better for everyone else.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Boston is still on lockdown. They just evac'd UMass Dartmouth, because apparently one suspect is a student there. (Friend of mine works there; just got a message about this--she's not on campus today.)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A friend of a friend knows these guys from school in Cambridge. That's too few degrees of separation for my liking. Media reports with interviews of people who knew these guys are shocked... good students, not big fans of war but more interested in their futures, careers and making money. Certainly doesn't seem like disaffected radicals... very, very odd....


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> A friend of a friend knows these guys from school in Cambridge. That's too few degrees of separation for my liking.


Oh no. CubaMark is hanging around with a bad crowd (terrorists). :lmao: Time for an ehMac intervention!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> Worse got the perps, perhaps. Better for everyone else.


but lives were lost in the mist of the carnage.. 
but hoping it ends quickly..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hopefully, the drama of Boston is now over ..... and the community can now focus upon the impact of this tragedy to human lives. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I am more than a little surprised that he was taken into custody alive...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Me too Mark, I thought he was a walking dead man.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> I am more than a little surprised that he was taken into custody alive.


I'm not certain that that is in the best interests of Society. 

Let's hope this does not give him a soap-box, from which to spout hate.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

From the (admittedly very little) we know about his kid - he's the younger brother - it was the older brother who was the "bad influence". I think, psychologically, we need to learn something else about this kid, his motivations, etc., if there's ever going to be a way to put it behind us. Massachusetts abolished the death penalty in 1982, so its likely he'll be in jail for a long, long time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Odd mix of Columbine destruction pact with an international connection of sorts.



> But Ruslan Tsarni, an uncle of the suspects who lives in Maryland, said he was "ashamed" his nephews' alleged role in the bombings.
> 
> Asked what the bombers' motives may have been, he replied: *"Being losers, hating everyone around them.*"


BBC News - Boston marathon bombs suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev 'in custody'


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Massachusetts abolished the death penalty in 1982, so its likely he'll be in jail for a long, long time.


Killing a one-on-one murderer is OK in my books, if incontrovertible.

But guys like this should be kept alive forever, on life support if necessary, as long as his brain is still alive. 

beejacon


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

> Asked what the bombers' motives may have been, he replied: "Being losers, hating everyone around them."


I'm thinking more along the lines of Islamic Jihad.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is 19 years old.... he emigrated to Canada with his family (parents no longer together, father lives in Russia) over a decade ago, and I haven't seen any reference to extended overseas visits. So... any radicalization that may have occurred, pretty much had to happen in the U.S.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*This is more than a little disconcerting:*

_Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, their mother, told CNN she believed this was a setup. She said it was "impossible" her sons did this because they would never hide this type of activity from her.

Tsarnaeva also told CNN that her older son, Tamerlan, got involved in religious politics about five years ago. She told the U.S. network she believed *the FBI had consulted her son. She said the FBI knew what her son was doing and said they knew what sites on the internet he was visiting.

A federal law enforcement official said the FBI interviewed Tamerlan Tsarnaevt at the request of a foreign government in 2011* and that nothing derogatory was found, The Associated Press reported.

The FBI shared its information with the foreign government, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak about the case publicly. The official did not say what country made the request about Tamerlan Tsarnaev, or why._​(CBC)


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> From the (admittedly very little) we know about his kid - he's the younger brother - it was the older brother who was the "bad influence". I think, psychologically, we need to learn something else about this kid, his motivations, etc., if there's ever going to be a way to put it behind us. Massachusetts abolished the death penalty in 1982, so its likely he'll be in jail for a long, long time.


Sadly it is reglious terror, and its finally brought to the open that it made 
It to the USA, it wasn't Home grown terror. 
Hoping this is not the tip of the iceberg and gets worse. 
We will soon hear as it all unfolds.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Interrogators ready to question hospitalized bombing suspect - The Globe and Mail

religious extremism- a bigger story might be unfolding.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

macintosh doctor said:


> Interrogators ready to question hospitalized bombing suspect - The Globe and Mail
> 
> religious extremism- a bigger story might be unfolding.


Hmmm the ol' root causes scenario.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> Sadly it is reglious terror, and its finally brought to the open that it made
> It to the USA, it wasn't Home grown terror.
> Hoping this is not the tip of the iceberg and gets worse.
> We will soon hear as it all unfolds.


How long does a person have to live in the US before they become homegrown? These boys had been in America for ten years already, more than half the younger one's life. Notto mention that it is not the religion that creates the terrorist, but it the misinterpretation of those religious ideas.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> How long does a person have to live in the US before they become homegrown? These boys had been in America for ten years already, more than half the younger one's life. Notto mention that it is not the religion that creates the terrorist, but it the misinterpretation of those religious ideas.


An interesting point, fjn, especially the comment about the "misinterpretation" of certain religious ideas. I would agree with you on that point. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting point, fjn, especially the comment about the "misinterpretation" of certain religious ideas. I would agree with you on that point. Paix, mon ami.


It's true. A lot of mentally ill people think that a particular passage was secretly encoded just for them it that they hear god's voice on the radio. If the person is charismatic, like Charles Manson or Jim Jones, Osama Bin Laden or George W Bush, they can persuade large groups of people to do unconscionable things thinking it is god's or allah's will. It's just the politics of brainwashing, really. This young man will have a lot to answer for if he ever sobers up and reflects on what he has done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> It's true. A lot of mentally ill people think that a particular passage was secretly encoded just for them it that they hear god's voice on the radio. If the person is charismatic, like Charles Manson or Jim Jones, Osama Bin Laden or George W Bush, they can persuade large groups of people to do unconscionable things thinking it is god's or allah's will. It's just the politics of brainwashing, really. This young man will have a lot to answer for if he ever sobers up and reflects on what he has done.


A valid point, fjn. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> How long does a person have to live in the US before they become homegrown? These boys had been in America for ten years already, more than half the younger one's life. Notto mention that it is not the religion that creates the terrorist, but it the misinterpretation of those religious ideas.


You are in denial - it was clearly a religious act, he had a website stating it and
Been quoted previously saying so. 
But I guess you never believe in a sleeper cell also.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

omg it was a religious act.

Ban all religions. Quick.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> omg it was a religious act.
> 
> Ban all religions. Quick.


No need just one ;-)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

and that's because christians are never violent and don't massacre people either.

This is the sort of nonsense logic that isn't even worth validating.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> No need just one ;-)


And which one would that be? The one that has been proven to be associated with violence? Crimes against humanity? Acts of mass destruction? Which one should be abolished? Because as you know with ammunition, even talking about banning something can increase its popularity massively.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

macintosh doctor said:


> You are in denial - it was clearly a religious act, he had a website stating it and
> Been quoted previously saying so.
> But I guess you never believe in a sleeper cell also.


If its a misinterpretation of Islam at fault, it seems to be an extremely common one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

certainly, acts of violence and other horrible things done in the name of whichever god seems to be rather common.

Anyone who thinks Islam has a hold on this very wrong.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

groovetube said:


> certainly, acts of violence and other horrible things done in the name of whichever god seems to be rather common.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Islam has a hold on this has to be pretty thick.


Anyone that would deny the dominance of islamic inspired terrorism in our time is pretty thick and must have their head buried deep in the sand. I find it strange how lefties feel the need to defend or deflect for jihadists.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> Anyone that would deny the dominance of islamic inspired terrorism in our time is pretty thick and must have their head buried deep in the sand. I find it strange how lefties feel the need to defend or deflect for jihadists.


nice try. But no one is deflecting anything despite your feeble attempt to frame it that way.

No one is denying there is plenty of terrorism done by Islamic extremists, but you also conveniently leave out the horrendous acts by so called christian dominated countries.

They simply use massive war machines in illegal wars instead of having their followers strap on bombs.

Anyway you want to frame this, there are a lot of innocents being slaughtered in the name of various deities, and everyone thinks they're right.

Small consolation for the huge number of innocents murdered.

You just go ahead and tell me who's thick...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> nice try. But no one is deflecting anything despite your feeble attempt to frame it that way.
> 
> No one is denying there is plenty of terrorism done by Islamic extremists, but you also conveniently leave out the horrendous acts by so called christian dominated countries.
> 
> ...


I shake my head in my hands in pure dismay at your outlook..
Excuse me but according to your logic, we should sit back live in denial.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> I shake my head in my hands in pure dismay at your outlook..
> Excuse me but according to your logic, we should sit back live in denial.


I'm amazed how and where anyone could possibly ever get that idea.

No where did I suggest this.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

After the manhunt, police focus on Boston Marathon bombing motives | CTV News

my, someone has to set the Boston police. They're actually now looking at the motive.

Surely it's JT's fault.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> No one is denying there is plenty of terrorism done by Islamic extremists, but you also conveniently leave out the horrendous acts by so called christian dominated countries.
> 
> They simply use massive war machines in illegal wars instead of having their followers strap on bombs.


*THIS.* :clap:

Who was it that said: "...you kill one person, or five, or a dozen, you're a murderer.... kill thousands or tens of thousands... you're a great leader...." or something like that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

thx.

And yes that saying is so true.

And btw I'll edit my post for the thick reference. I went too far with that.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The older brother has an interesting namesake - Tamerlain or Timur Lenk : A Dictionary of Military History : Blackwell Reference Online



> (1336–1405) Timur Lenk (Turkish – ‘Timur the Lame’, hence Tamerlain, Tamerlane or Tamburlaine in English), was a Transoxianan Turk born at Kesh in Turkestan, supposedly descended in the female line from Genghis Khan.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *THIS.* :clap:
> 
> Who was it that said: "...you kill one person, or five, or a dozen, you're a murderer.... kill thousands or tens of thousands... you're a great leader...." or something like that.


I think Che Guevera killed few enough people that he may still be classified as a murderer.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

We should not diminish the deaths and injuries of those affected by the Boston bombing by simplifying it some kind of us vs. them religious turf war. The vast majority of Muslims are no more violent than the vast majority of Christians or Jews, or the vast majority of people with a mental illness, for that matter. These particular brothers were dangerous for their own reasons. Becoming prejudiced against all religions save your own will not help the situation.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I think Che Guevera killed few enough people that he may still be classified as a murderer.


As context-obtuse as ever, MF. Keep on keepin' on, man....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> We should not diminish the deaths and injuries of those affected by the Boston bombing by simplifying it some kind of us vs. them religious turf war. The vast majority of Muslims are no more violent than the vast majority of Christians or Jews, or the vast majority of people with a mental illness, for that matter. These particular brothers were dangerous for their own reasons. Becoming prejudiced against all religions save your own will not help the situation.


An excellent point, fjn, and one which we all need to consider and understand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> We should not diminish the deaths and injuries of those affected by the Boston bombing by simplifying it some kind of us vs. them religious turf war. The vast majority of Muslims are no more violent than the vast majority of Christians or Jews, or the vast majority of people with a mental illness, for that matter. These particular brothers were dangerous for their own reasons. Becoming prejudiced against all religions save your own will not help the situation.


Very true. As much as I personally dislike religion, what you say is very true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> Very true. As much as I personally dislike religion, what you say is very true.


A valid point, gt. What fjn wrote is a comment of reason. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> As context-obtuse as ever, MF. Keep on keepin' on, man....


First you say:



> Who was it that said: "...you kill one person, or five, or a dozen, you're a murderer.... kill thousands or tens of thousands... you're a great leader...." or something like that.


Then when that is applied to Guevera, you quickly backtrack on this particular pensée. it's not about numbers, but about "context" instead. 

It demonstrates how easy it is to justify killing, when it's killing of which we approve.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> The vast majority of Muslims are no more violent than the vast majority of Christians or Jews, or the vast majority of people with a mental illness, for that matter. These particular brothers were dangerous.....


When was the last mass Christian or Jewish civilian bomber? No where in the bible or scrolls it says to kill innocent!!
I am offended you put any religion next to islam and calling it equal in terror. 

Yes mentally ill people have killed but in rare or less than a handful examples. 

Lets not brush this incident as two brothers that were confused. 
They known extremists - doing in name of religion 
The Star
Article showsvFBI fail after the warnings.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> We should not diminish the deaths and injuries of those affected by the Boston bombing by simplifying it some kind of us vs. them religious turf war.


Unfortunately radical Islam is already doing this under the direct orders of their holy book. No amount of wishful thinking can change that.



> The vast majority of Muslims are no more violent than the vast majority of Christians or Jews,


I don't agree. Look at any nation dominated by Islam and living under Sharia Law. Its no contest where the most religious inspired murder takes place. Thankfully there are many muslims that chose to ignore these tenants of the faith and are great people.



> These particular brothers were dangerous for their own reasons.


No they simply embraced the radical tenants of their faith calling for the killing of non Muslims.



> Becoming prejudiced against all religions save your own will not help the situation.


Pretending radical Islam does not pose an heightened threat to western civilization and even its own adherents doesn't help the situation either.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> When was the last mass Christian or Jewish civilian bomber? No where in the bible or scrolls it says to kill innocent!!
> I am offended you put any religion next to islam and calling it equal in terror.
> 
> Yes mentally ill people have killed but in rare or less than a handful examples.
> ...


Uh you might want to open at least one eye to the wholesale slaughter in Gaza and the West Bank. Admittedly more related to their neighbours greed than religious fanatacism, but religion is the excuse being pimped.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> Unfortunately radical Islam is already doing this under the direct orders of their holy book. No amount of wishful thinking can change that.
> 
> 
> I don't agree. Look at any nation dominated by Islam and living under Sharia Law. Its no contest where the most religious inspired murder takes place. Thankfully there are many muslims that chose to ignore these tenants of the faith and are great people.
> ...


Well, at least now, you've come around to seeing that it's the 'radicals' who are involved in this, not real Muslims.

I don't think it matters what the religion is in those countries, those radical elements would still exist and commit their acts of terror regardless.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More than the brothers involved?

Boston Marathon Bombings: FBI Hunts Terror 'Sleeper Cell' Linked to Tsarnaev Brothers - IBTimes UK


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Uh you might want to open at least one eye to the wholesale slaughter in Gaza and the West Bank. Admittedly more related to their neighbours greed than religious fanatacism, but religion is the excuse being pimped.


not to change the thread topic. if want to discuss nut jobs in Gaza and West Bank start another thread..

lets get back on topic, where *fjnmusic* thinks all is roses in the garden of dean.. 




SINC said:


> More than the brothers involved?
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombings: FBI Hunts Terror 'Sleeper Cell' Linked to Tsarnaev Brothers - IBTimes UK


concern I have is why did the powers be let it happen if they were watched for so long?
i have an idea, but pray it is not what I am thinking..

When the bombing happened I knew it was terrorism and was the first to say it.. but I am thinking they may have let it happen to progress in a path that maybe dangerous.

to quote the article which may lead us to where the powers want to go ..."it is now our job to find out just who they were..." "..More than 1,000 FBI agents have been assigned to track down the cell. A specialist team of CIA and FBI interrogators.."

I think pandoras box is opening.. :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And now more:

FBI: Boston suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev followed 'radical Islam' - latimes.com


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This game of definitions isn't helpful either. I'm tired of people who support one group and then declare that some member of it is "not a real member" of that group because they committed a crime. There was real glee at the prospect that the Boston bombings might have been perpetrated by a TEA Party member. If a TEA Party member had been found responsible, I can't imagine the EhMacers who have such hatred for them accepting the argument that this person was "not a real TEA Party member."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> ..to quote the article which may lead us to where the powers want to go ..."it is now our job to find out just who they were..." "..More than 1,000 FBI agents have been assigned to track down the cell. A specialist team of CIA and FBI interrogators.."
> 
> I think pandoras box is opening.. :-(


Not trying to put words in your mouth, but if you believe this is the underpinning for a future military strike on Iran, come out and say so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More still:

Boston Bomb Suspect Alarmed Russian Relatives With Extremist Views - ABC News


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*I find this somewhat perplexing...*

*Boston bomb suspect may never be OK for questioning*



> Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick says Dzhokhar Tsarnaev appears to be incapable of answering police questions because of a gunshot wound to the back of his neck.
> 
> During an interview Sunday with ABC's This Week, Boston Mayor Tom Menino said authorities may never be able to question the suspect.
> 
> Menino said Tsarnaev, 19, is in "very serious" condition, "and we don't know if we'll ever be able to question the individual."


*...and yet, he was able to get out of the boat in which he was hiding, under his own power, and lift his shirt to show police that he was not wearing a suicide vest. Huh.*










(CBC)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> when that is applied to Guevera, you quickly backtrack on this particular pensée. it's not about numbers, but about "context" instead.


So... you are unable to conceptually separate Guevara, as part of a revolutionary force fighting against a dictatorial state for liberation, and these guys? Weak tea, bud.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Seems that somehow there is always a drill simulating what ends up happening.

Most of who went below the first layer discovered that Traffic Controllers thought the hijacked planes were just part of a drill being staged at the same time. Result no fighters sent to escort them.

And here we have:



> CBS Local 15 University of Mobile’s Cross Country Coach, who was near the finish line of the Boston Marathon when a series of explosions went off, said he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
> 
> 
> “They kept making announcements on the loud speaker that it was just a drill and there was nothing to worry about,” Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15. “It seemed like there was some sort of threat, but they kept telling us it was just a drill.”
> ...


Marathon Bombing Inside Job? UM Coach: Bomb Sniffing Dogs Were at Start, Finish Lines for ?Drill? (CNN News Conf confirms prior Knowledge by BPD) : The Jack Blood Show


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> No where in the bible or scrolls it says to kill innocent!!
> I am offended you put any religion next to islam and calling it equal in terror.


**ahem**

_They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman.* (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)*

Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods. In such cases, you must examine the facts carefully. If you find it is true and can prove that such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock.* (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)*

If your own full brother, or your son or daughter, or your beloved wife, or you intimate friend, entices you secretly to serve other gods, whom you and your fathers have not known, gods of any other nations, near at hand or far away, from one end of the earth to the other: do not yield to him or listen to him, nor look with pity upon him, to spare or shield him, but kill him. *(Deuteronomy 13:7-12 NAB)*_​


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Not trying to put words in your mouth, but if you believe this is the underpinning for a future military strike on Iran, come out and say so.


more I think domestic.. but now that YOU planted a seed.. I havent decide which foreign state - so many to choose from


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> **ahem**
> 
> _They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman.* (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)*
> 
> ...


you are quoting before Jesus.. The Old Testament was trying to help Moses build a nation and there was no time to allow for defects in that foundation.
Everyone follows the new word of and work of Christ now.. You are still in the dark ages. :lmao:
OLD TESTAMENT = LAW
NEW TESTAMENT = GRACE

but there is only one version of Qoran [ no more needs to be said..]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> So... you are unable to conceptually separate Guevara, as part of a revolutionary force fighting against a dictatorial state for liberation, and these guys? Weak tea, bud.


Freedom fighters all.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> ...and yet, he was able to get out of the boat in which he was hiding, under his own power, and lift his shirt to show police that he was not wearing a suicide vest.
> 
> *Huh?? *


Even if he incapable of speech, he is obviously able enough to hold pen & pencil, or, at his age, type on a keyboard.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> you are quoting before Jesus.. The Old Testament was trying to help Moses build a nation and there was no time to allow for defects in that foundation.
> Everyone follows the new word of and work of Christ now.. You are still in the dark ages. :lmao:
> OLD TESTAMENT = LAW
> NEW TESTAMENT = GRACE


Ah - so you're a _pick & choose Christian_. My apologies for not correctly identifying your species...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Should probably point out that Jews do not believe in the New Testament, and this passage has no doubt allowed them the leeway to over-ride several of the ten commandments when stealing from and assassinating their neighbours.

Also I would bet that Hitler used it as one of his arguments in the Nazi treatment of Jews.

I have known a few Germans that grew up in pre-war Germany. All save one are now dead but prior to their deaths commented quite frequently as to the terrifying similarity of the pre-War Nazi propaganda against Jews, and the post 9/11 propaganda against Muslims. They went so far as to refer to Bush II as "Little Hitler".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Should probably point out that Jews do not believe in the New Testament, and this passage has no doubt allowed them the leeway to over-ride several of the ten commandments when stealing from and assassinating their neighbours.
> 
> Also I would bet that Hitler used it as one of his arguments in the Nazi treatment of Jews.
> 
> I have known a few Germans that grew up in pre-war Germany. All save one are now dead but prior to their deaths commented quite frequently as to the terrifying similarity of the pre-War Nazi propaganda against Jews, and the post 9/11 propaganda against Muslims. They went so far as to refer to Bush II as "Little Hitler".


Well, Bush II is long gone. so I guess that kind of screws the analogy of totalitarianism.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Ah - so you're a _pick & choose Christian_. My apologies for not correctly identifying your species...


Okay then - please show me suicide bombings that Christians have done in public that killed kids and adults in the name of our Lord?
Also stating we are living in sin and need to be extreminated??? 
Please and thank you!
20 or 21 st century. 
Waco was not mass suicide that was voluntary and closed..
We are talking loss of innocence. 
There is only one religion forcing it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Well, Bush II is long gone. so I guess that kind of screws the analogy of totalitarianism.


Bush II was only the puppet. The Puppet Masters still pull the strings, currently Bush III aka BO is the Puppet.

The reason for pounding the drums of fear and hatred remains the same today as it was in the 1930s. It is a way for leaders with nothing to offer to divert attention from their own failings. 

The danger of a Muslim Massacre is every bit as real today as was the danger of a Jewish massacre in the late 1930s.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

you think that just because you close your eyes and pretend that all the many thousands of innocent men women and children brutally killed and maimed say, in Iraq means they don't exist?

Maybe you can go over there and tell the ones that survived or their family members about how it's different.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> Okay then - please show me suicide bombings that Christians have done in public that killed kids and adults in the name of our Lord?


Sigh. You really can't see the difference? There are no global Muslim powers oppressing significant populations of Christians. I do not agree with suicide bombings in any way, shape or form - they tend to target civilians, which I cannot reconcile with a just cause. Put Christians into the West Bank and Muslims in the state of Israel, and you'd see Priests distorting the scriptures to achieve political ends and convince followers to commit atrocious acts as well. Muslim political leaders don't have something akin to the U.S. Fifth Fleet to call in when they want to subjugate a given population.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Bush II was only the puppet. The Puppet Masters still pull the strings, currently Bush III aka BO is the Puppet.
> 
> The reason for pounding the drums of fear and hatred remains the same today as it was in the 1930s. It is a way for leaders with nothing to offer to divert attention from their own failings.
> 
> The danger of a Muslim Massacre is every bit as real today as was the danger of a Jewish massacre in the late 1930s.


In what country? To be similar, BO would need to want to kill all the Muslims in the U.S.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> In what country? To be similar, BO would need to want to kill all the Muslims in the U.S.


Now you are really stretching.

The puppet masters are actively campaigning as we speak for the destruction of Iran. They have simply substituted an 'n' for a 'q' in the same propaganda they used to dispatch the non-Iraq threat.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Sigh. You really can't see the difference? There are no global Muslim powers oppressing significant populations of Christians. I do not agree with suicide bombings in any way, shape or form - they tend to target civilians, which I cannot reconcile with a just cause. Put Christians into the West Bank and Muslims in the state of Israel, and you'd see Priests distorting the scriptures to achieve political ends and convince followers to commit atrocious acts as well. Muslim political leaders don't have something akin to the U.S. Fifth Fleet to call in when they want to subjugate a given population.


Disagree with you 100%
Egypt, Turkey, Kosovo etc - they murder priests daily and the Christians and the Christian religion doesn't preach mass murder suicide. Instead the stupid NATO and west give the Islamists what they want and still no change. 
Okay your next argument? LOL


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It almost seems futile to engage anyone who thinks that posting that Muslims all teach 'mass murder suicide' makes it true.

At the end of the day, hundreds of thousands of murdered innocent civilians are still murdered civilians, regardless of how you wish to frame it, radical islamists, christian governments with massive armaments, or nutbars with a pitchfork.

The level of nonsense and circular arguments is astounding. But regardless of how you need to frame it so you can feel better, the fundamental truths are no different.


----------



## margarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't stop laughing over this one...

April 21, 2013
Love Those Public Schools
Posted by Lew Rockwell on April 21, 2013 10:09 AM

The Czech ambassador had to hold a press conference in DC to try to explain that his country is not Chechnya.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

margarok said:


> Can't stop laughing over this one...
> 
> April 21, 2013
> Love Those Public Schools
> ...


priceless.

The level of stupid seems endless.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> Instead the stupid NATO and west give the Islamists what they want and still no change.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

CubaMark said:


>


And that was kind...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah - I'm self-editing these days. The first of these I found was far less gentle...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> When was the last mass Christian or Jewish civilian bomber? *No where in the bible or scrolls it says to kill innocent!!*
> I am offended you put any religion next to islam and calling it equal in terror.
> 
> Yes mentally ill people have killed but in rare or less than a handful examples.
> ...


Here are a number of biblical examples to start you off:

God will punish women by aborting their fetus through a miscarriage.
“Give them, O LORD–what will You give? Give them a miscarrying womb and dry breasts.” (Hosea 9:14)

God teaches the use of a bizarre ritual using cursed “bitter water” to abort a fetus who was conceived through infidelity. (Numbers 5:11-21)

God orders Moses to kill every Midianite woman who was no longer a virgin. (many of these women would obviously have been pregnant) (Numbers 31:15-18)

God promises to destroy the infants of Samaria and rip open the stomachs of pregnant women.
The people of Samaria must bear their guilt, because they have rebelled against their God. They will fall by the sword; their little ones will be dashed to the ground, their pregnant women ripped open. (Hosea 13:16)

God allows the pregnant women of Tappuah to be ripped open.
At that time Menahem, starting out from Tirzah, attacked Tiphsah and everyone in the city and its vicinity, because they refused to open their gates. He sacked Tiphsah and ripped open all the pregnant women. (2 Kings 15:16)

God commands the killing of infants and nursing babies.
Now go and attack Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and do not spare them. But kill both man and woman, infant and nursing child, ox and sheep, camel and donkey. (1 Samuel 15:3)

God repays your enemies by destroying their babies.
Happy is he who repays you for what you have done to us. He who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks. (Psalms 137:8-9)

The Bible Is Pro-Child Killing (if you go to this page it will even take you directly to the biblical quote. Judge not other people's holy books lest ye be judged for the faults of your own)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> you are quoting before Jesus.. The Old Testament was trying to help Moses build a nation and there was no time to allow for defects in that foundation.
> Everyone follows the new word of and work of Christ now.. You are still in the dark ages. :lmao:
> OLD TESTAMENT = LAW
> NEW TESTAMENT = GRACE
> ...


That's odd, since every mass I've ever gone to contains a reading from both the old and new testament. I seem to recall the line "in fulfillment of the scriptures" being a pretty important one to link the two testaments. One who call themselves a Christian can not ignore the old testament.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> Okay then - please show me suicide bombings that Christians have done in public that killed kids and adults in the name of our Lord?
> Also stating we are living in sin and need to be extreminated???
> Please and thank you!
> 20 or 21 st century.


Shall we restrict ourselves to Ireland alone, or bring in the Christian terrorists of Great Britain, Norway, India, Romania, Uganda, Peru, etc.?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> When was the last mass Christian or Jewish civilian bomber?


The last christian bomber was probably Anders Behring Breivik in 2011. Not *too* long ago. There were certainly others :

Christian terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



macintosh doctor said:


> No where in the bible or scrolls it says to kill innocent!!


CubaMark already demonstrated several instances of passages that condone killing in the bible. More can be found with a simple google search.




macintosh doctor said:


> I am offended you put any religion next to islam and calling it equal in terror.


I would agree that in our *current* time radical islam is certainly a greater threat than the other religions in the world. My guess is that's partly because of economic & political reasons as well, but there's no denying that it is a major concern.

But painting it as the only bad religion is really naive. Historically i'd wager more people have died under Christian banners. None of these things happen in isolation. Radicalism will fester in areas where people are poor, under educated and under oppression.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I measure every grief I meet
With analytic eyes;
I wonder if it weighs like mine,
Or has an easier size."
-- Emily Dickinson


Lest we forget the origins of this thread. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> "I measure every grief I meet
> With analytic eyes;
> I wonder if it weighs like mine,
> Or has an easier size."
> ...


It's a natural human tendency to want to assign blame, Dr. G. I'm not saying it's a good tendency. We want the names of those responsible, we want to know they've been killed or brought to justice, we want to compartmentalize the violence so we can carry on with our relatively mundane lives. Imagine growing up in a place where bombs going off in the street is an everyday occurrence, and the sound of gunshots is the ambient noise of life. Imagine becoming so desensitized to the violence as a way of coping. Imagine that the bombs being dropped from drone planes are coming from the supposed "good guys". Whom do you trust? It's no wonder people turn to radical forms of religion when there seems nowhere else to turn. At least it provides some kind of solidarity.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> It's a natural human tendency to want to assign blame, Dr. G. I'm not saying it's a good tendency. We want the names of those responsible, we want to know they've been killed or brought to justice, we want to compartmentalize the violence so we can carry on with our relatively mundane lives. Imagine growing up in a place where bombs going off in the street is an everyday occurrence, and the sound of gunshots is the ambient noise of life. Imagine becoming so desensitized to the violence as a way of coping. Imagine that the bombs being dropped from drone planes are coming from the supposed "good guys". Whom do you trust? It's no wonder people turn to radical forms of religion when there seems nowhere else to turn. At least it provides some kind of solidarity.


Valid points, fjn. It just seemed as if this thread was getting way off course, which is why I inserted the Emily Dickinson poem.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> That's odd, since every mass I've ever gone to contains a reading from both the old and new testament. I seem to recall the line "in fulfillment of the scriptures" being a pretty important one to link the two testaments. One who call themselves a Christian can not ignore the old testament.


Yeah you can or are you abstaining from pork.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Valid points, fjn. It just seemed as if this thread was getting way off course, which is why I inserted the Emily Dickinson poem.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


A good quote. 

FWIW I am glad that I am not the only one who tries to look through the eyes of those who have been ordained as mine enemy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Valid points, fjn. It just seemed as if this thread was getting way off course, which is why I inserted the Emily Dickinson poem.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


You're very right. As mentioned, incidents like these often bring about people who really need to lash out and blame someone or groups of people, it's easier to immediately ;ash out this way.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

groovetube said:


> You're very right. As mentioned, incidents like these often bring about people who really need to lash out and blame someone or groups of people, it's easier to immediately ;ash out this way.


Especially when for whatever reason the mass media is pushing in that direction.

Since Thursday/Friday was the anniversary of Paul Revere's ride: I really wonder how the good folks in Massachusetts way back in 1775 would have reacted to heavily armed black vested men going door to door, searching every home in pursuit of a terrorist?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I find it quite astonishing to see people who are constantly blaming" the right," "the TEA Party," "The Conservatives," "The Republicans," "The Christian Fundamentalists" or "Big Business," have suddenly found it in their hearts to declare that blaming others is a terrible thing.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

i-rui said:


> The last christian bomber was probably Anders Behring Breivik in 2011. Not *too* long ago. There were certainly others :


But Breivik didn't do what he did because he was being faithful to the tenants of Christianity. Quite the opposite is true. He acted in direct contradiction to the teachings of the religion he associates himself with.

As for the Jihadist it can be argued that they are in fact acting out in obedience to the teachings of the koran. Thankfully most Muslims would disagree with them doing so but a healthy population of them don't. There are passages of the Koran they believe demands that they perform the murderous acts they commit. These latest 2 in Boston no doubt believed they were being faithful Muslims and sadly many more out there would agree with them.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Macfury said:


> I find it quite astonishing to see people who are constantly blaming" the right," "the TEA Party," "The Conservatives," "The Republicans," "The Christian Fundamentalists" or "Big Business," have suddenly found it in their hearts to declare that blaming others is a terrible thing.


It is strange how the Left seems to be apologetic for radical Islam. Stepping over themselves to give them a pass or justification.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> But Breivik didn't do what he did because he was being faithful to the tenants of Christianity. Quite the opposite is true. He acted in direct contradiction to the teachings of the religion he associates himself with.
> 
> As for the Jihadist it can be argued that they are in fact acting out in obedience to the teachings of the koran. Thankfully most Muslims would disagree with them doing so but a healthy population of them don't. There are passages of the Koran they believe demands that they purse the murderous acts they commit. These latest 2 in Boston no doubt believed they were being faithful Muslims and sadly many more out there would agree with them.


It was pointed out that the bible also has these sorts of passages. I thought as someone who says he knows the bible would know this. Why is this really so hard to understand? 

So if a christian does it, he's not following the tenants of christianity, but when a muslim does it he's following his?

Pure BS.

That attitude is part of the problem.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> Radical Islam is a strange bedfellow of the Left. Stepping over themselves to give them a pass or justification.


That's pretty much all you have. Just keep trying to make the connection between 'the left' and these criminals.

In my opinion, that's just disgusting, and very surprising from anyone who claims to be a christian.

As someone who considers themselves left of center politically, I take great offence to your accusation that I would be 'bedfellows' with these deranged killers, and would give any of them a pass much less justify their actions.

You've stepped too far, and I suggest you apologize. There's no need for that kind of vile accusations here.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

groovetube said:


> It was pointed out that the bible also has these sorts of passages. I thought as someone who says he knows the bible would know this. Why is this really so hard to understand?
> 
> So if a christian does it, he's not following the tenants of christianity, but when a muslim does it he's following his?
> 
> ...


If its pure BS, tell me what teaching of Christ Brevik was following. He wrote a manifesto so I'm sure he must have dropped a few Bible passages in there to justify his actions.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> If its pure BS, tell me what teaching of Christ Brevik was following. He wrote a manifesto so I'm sure he must have dropped a few Bible passages in there to justify his actions.


Well, he was a christian, and reportedly prayed to his god for help in his attacks.

How much clearer does it need to be?


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

groovetube said:


> That's pretty much all you have. Just keep trying to make the connection between 'the left' and these criminals.
> 
> In my opinion, that's just disgusting, and very surprising from anyone who claims to be a christian.
> 
> ...


You are right. Bedfellows was a bit of over the top hyperbole. A very bad choice of words on my part. Sorry to my left leaning friends.
But I can't help but notice how apologetic or sympathetic many lefties are with these guys and their religious connection. You'd blame a guys religion that pops off an abortionist in a heartbeat if you thought it was Christian but not one that blows up a bus load of innocent civilians or stands full of cheering families thats clearly a Muslim.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

groovetube said:


> Well, he was a christian, and reportedly prayed to his god for help in his attacks.
> 
> How much clearer does it need to be?


He also reported going to see prostitutes to prepare himself but you haven't answered my question. What teaching of Christ did he believe he was acting upon?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> You are right. Bedfellows was a bit of over the top hyperbole. A very bad choice of words on my part. Sorry to my left leaning friends.
> But I can't help but notice how apologetic or sympathetic many lefties are with these guys and their religious connection. You'd blame a guys religion that pops off an abortionist in a heartbeat if you thought it was Christian but not one that blows up a bus load of innocent civilians or stands full of cheering families thats clearly a Muslim.


I don't. As much as I personally dislike organized religions, I'm well aware that the lunatics who commit horrible acts of violence, do not represent the vast majority of christians, Muslims and others.

The truth is, even if we were to ban religion, the lunatic few would find something else to justify their actions.

If everyone were to actually follow their true religious teachings that teach us to treat others as we would like to be treated ourselves, we likely wouldn't be having this discussion.

I have many close friends who are christians, Muslims, atheists, gun nuts, etc etc, and I would trust them all without a second thought. None of them seem to represent any of the insanity I see elsewhere.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> Yeah you can or are you abstaining from pork.


Uh, no you can't. The old testament is not separate from Christianity, but in fact the whole preface to the new testament. As a well-learned RC I thought you'd know that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> He also reported going to see prostitutes to prepare himself but you haven't answered my question. What teaching of Christ did he believe he was acting upon?


I don't think disproving whether his christian beliefs were technically proper, or not, is the point. Many Muslims will say the radicals are not real muslims as well. DOes this help the victims? Of course not.

nor does blaming an entire religion for the violence.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Uh, no you can't. The old testament is not separate from Christianity, but in fact the whole preface to the new testament. As a well-learned RC I thought you'd know that.


Of course the Old Testament is relevant to Christianity. The New Testament is the fulfillment of the old and yes it is still a valid text but much of the laws of the old testament were for the people of the old covenant, not the new covenant that Jesus ushered in. 
ie. Jesus renounces divorce explaining that Moses allowed it because of the hardness of their hearts but he forbids it. 
many things of the old testament changed in the new. Thank God because I like pork tenderloin and bacon.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> But Breivik didn't do what he did because he was being faithful to the tenants of Christianity. Quite the opposite is true. He acted in direct contradiction to the teachings of the religion he associates himself with.


as Groovetube already said i'm sure the majority of muslims would say the same about radical Islamic terrorists.



MacGuiver said:


> As for the Jihadist it can be argued that they are in fact acting out in obedience to the teachings of the koran. Thankfully most Muslims would disagree with them doing so but a healthy population of them don't. There are passages of the Koran they believe demands that they perform the murderous acts they commit. These latest 2 in Boston no doubt believed they were being faithful Muslims and sadly many more out there would agree with them.


as has been pointed out already several times there are real vile passages in the bible. i'm not sure if you yourself are renouncing the old testament, but the Catholic institution certainly hasn't.

I'm not going to dispute that there isn't problems with the Islamic faith that need to be clarified. For instance the idea of punishing people because of certain cartoons is ludicrous. Much of Sharia law is backwards in the way women are treated. The faith certainly needs it's leaders to bring it in line with the 21st century and the rest of the modern world.

But while i agree that religion is a part of the problem, it's only part of the equation as to why people become radicalized.



MacGuiver said:


> He also reported going to see prostitutes to prepare himself but you haven't answered my question. What teaching of Christ did he believe he was acting upon?


and again the 9/11 terrorists went to strip clubs before the attacks. terrorists don't exactly feel the need to maintain any illusion of being a model follower.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> Of course the Old Testament is relevant to Christianity. The New Testament is the fulfillment of the old and yes it is still a valid text but much of the laws of the old testament were for the people of the old covenant, not the new covenant that Jesus ushered in.
> ie. Jesus renounces divorce explaining that Moses allowed it because of the hardness of their hearts but he forbids it.
> many things of the old testament changed in the new. Thank God because I like pork tenderloin and bacon.


And I enjoy shellfish now and then. Point taken.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

To enlighten and lighten the situation. 
another poem/ proverb.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well said, md ................... and well said Mark Twain. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Okay... deep breath. Getting back on topic.... New developments in the Boston bombers case:_

*Boston bomber: FBI 'dropped the ball' over Tamerlan Tsarnaev*

_The FBI was alerted by Russia's security services to serious new concerns about one of the Boston bomb suspects as recently as last November, it was claimed on Sunday night.
_


> NBC News reported that Tamerlan Tsarnaev had been seen making six visits to a known Islamic militant in a mosque in the Russian republic of Dagestan.
> 
> The visits came during a six month trip that Tamerlan made to the city of Makhachkala to see his family, NBC said.
> 
> ...





> In a further twist, Channel 4 News claimed on Sunday that Tamerlan had phoned home in the wake of the bombings and told his mother that the FBI had already called him to accuse him of being responsible.
> 
> According to the report, Tamerlan telephoned his mother on Wednesday last week and said he had replied to the FBI's accusations by saying: "That's your problem." The claims emerged from an interview with his father, Ansor.
> 
> ...


(TelegraphUK)

AND

*Boston Marathon bombing suspect awake, responding sporadically to questions in writing*



> Law enforcement sources tell ABC News that the Boston Marathon bombings suspect is awake and has been responding sporadically in writing to questions. Officials say they have been asking about other cell members and other potential unexploded bombs. Details on any answers given have not been released.


(ABC News)


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Perhaps he was a useful idiot for the FBI? 

This would give some people apoplexy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Tip from Muslim community helped foil alleged terrorist plot: activist | CTV News

I'll let that speak for itself.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_*A little follow-up on two of the most recognizable people from the Boston attacks:*_

*Jeff Bauman gets visit from Carlos Arredondo, the man who helped save his life*



> One week after two explosions rained terror on a city, put a nation on edge and altered the lives of more than 170 people forever, two men who have come to represent the horror and humanity of the Boston Marathon bombings met again.
> 
> But this Monday, Carlos Arredondo wasn’t gripping Jeff Bauman’s severed artery while pushing him in a wheelchair down Boylston Street toward an ambulance. This Monday, the two spoke in the peace and quiet of Bauman’s room at Boston Medical Center, where he is recovering from amputations of both of his legs below the knee. With Arredondo’s wife and Bauman’s girlfriend alongside them, they talked about their lives, the future and the moment captured in a photo that has inextricably linked them together.
> 
> “I was so happy to see him with his big open-wide eyes and very grateful to be able to hug him and let him know how proud I am of him,” Arredondo said yesterday.


(Concord Monitor)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Like I said, the protectors are a bigger threat than the terrorists.



> Former GOP presidential candidate Ron Paul has slammed US law enforcement for responding to the Boston Marathon bombing with “police state tactics.”
> 
> 
> In a post on the website of libertarian activist Lew Rockwell, Mr. Paul said Monday that the governmental reaction to the tragic explosions was worse than the attack itself. The forced lockdown of much of the Boston area, police riding armored vehicles through the streets, and door-to-door searches without warrants were all reminiscent of a military coup or martial law, Paul added.
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Like I said, the protectors are a bigger threat than the terrorists.


Why don't you instead look at the statements of people living in Boston and how they felt about the actions of the police. From the accounts I have heard and read they had no problem with the lock down and felt the Police were doing the right thing.

Paul's comment,



> Mr. Paul said Monday that the governmental reaction to the tragic explosions was worse than the attack itself.


is pure political hyperbole and clap trap. Last I checked the lock down didn't result in deaths, dismemberment and hundreds of serious injuries.

Big surprise Ron Paul would come out with this stance being an uber libertarian and all, but since when do you associate your beliefs with libertarians'? Only when they coincide with your own conspiracy theories narrative it seems.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think he was necessarily referring to the police...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Then who when this is what was stated:



> Ron Paul has slammed US law enforcement


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, this is interesting...

EXCLUSIVE: Saudi Arabia 'warned the United States IN WRITING about Boston Bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev in 2012'



> The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia sent a written warning about accused Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security in 2012, long before pressure-cooker blasts killed three and injured hundreds, according to a senior Saudi government official with direct knowledge of the document.
> 
> The Saudi warning, the official told MailOnline, was separate from the multiple red flags raised by Russian intelligence in 2011, and was based on human intelligence developed independently in Yemen.
> 
> Citing security concerns, the Saudi government also denied an entry visa to the elder Tsarnaev brother in December 2011, when he hoped to make a pilgrimage to Mecca, the source said. Tsarnaev's plans to visit Saudi Arabia have not been previously disclosed.


Another cover up in the works?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice. Intelligence that came from Yemen. The country where the U.S. is carrying out drone strikes that kill innocent civilians as they attempt to get one guy who could be easily grabbed up by local security forces (see American political thread for testimony from a very pro-USA Yemeni on the matter).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Then who when this is what was stated:


perhaps those who tell the boots on the ground what to do.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

groovetube said:


> perhaps those who tell the boots on the ground what to do.


Are you suggesting an "expedient" attack? beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> perhaps those who tell the boots on the ground what to do.


Does not change that the public reaction to the police actions was widely one of understanding and appreciation and that Ron Paul and ehMacMan are simply making politically idealistic statements instead of looking at how the actual citizens of Boston felt about the police actions (as they were told to do by their superiors).


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Ron Paul has a point and I agree with what he said. (thank god he didn't mention any "false flag" BS, which just distracts from the real issue).

I wouldn't have a problem if law enforcement asked owners to search their homes, and then came back with some sort of fast warrant for those who refused. The point is there has to be some sort of judicial oversight in these scenarios.

I was shocked when i saw the video of this search :





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> Ron Paul has a point and I agree with what he said. (thank god he didn't mention any "false flag" BS, which just distracts from the real issue).
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem if law enforcement asked owners to search their homes, and then came back with some sort of fast warrant for those who refused. The point is there has to be some sort of judicial oversight in these scenarios.
> 
> I was shocked when i saw the video of this search :



You agree with this?



> Mr. Paul said Monday that the governmental reaction to the tragic explosions was worse than the attack itself.


It was pretty shocking that 10 people plus a dog lived there and it took so long for someone to open the door.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

screature said:


> You agree with this?


he never actually said those words.

the full statement here :

Liberty Was Also Attacked in Boston by Ron Paul




screature said:


> It was pretty shocking that 10 people plus a dog lived there and it took so long for someone to open the door.


oh, 10 people *PLUS* a dog?!?!?

better call in the swat team!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> he never actually said those words.
> 
> the full statement here :
> 
> ...


Well I guess I shouldn't surprised that eMacMan didn't provide accurate information.

Nonetheless what he did say:



> This unprecedented move should frighten us as much or more than the attack itself.


Is still pure political hyperbole and clap trap.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i agree with what he said. there is only so much society can do to prevent terrorist attacks. it has to balance security against civil liberties. at the point where police are pulling innocent people from their homes at gunpoint something has gone seriously wrong.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

just to expand on the above.

Society can't control the "rules" terrorists will use to attack us. They have no rules. 

But we can (and must) control the rules on how we live and govern ourselves. There are safeguards on how law enforcement are supposed to act. Yes, there are certain exceptions on not needing a warrant (such as if they saw the suspect run into a house), but that wasn't the case. They did a blanket search of the area.

Again, as i said before, i have no problem with voluntary searches, but i have a serious problem when the law enforcement agencies that are supposed to protecting the rule of law begins to break those rules without any judicial oversight, and yes that does frighten me, even more so when it's at gunpoint.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Q&A: The FBI's role in 'manufacturing' terrorism - World - CBC News


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

i-rui said:


> just to expand on the above.
> 
> Society can't control the "rules" terrorists will use to attack us. They have no rules.
> 
> ...



More to the point, whether or not it was a false flag, the authorities jumped at the chance to over-ride the very foundation of the US Constitution. Specifically the fourth amendment forbidding illegal search and seizure. An amendment inspired by the British response to the Boston Tea Party Terrorists way back in 1775. I am sure the irony was not lost on the G-men who were calling the shots.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Checking in on the Victims of the Boston Bombing*

*Within that article is a link to this NY Times feature on perhaps the best-known victim, Jeff Bauman:
*
*Beyond the Finish Line*


.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev sentenced to death*

Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has been sentenced to die by lethal injection for the 2013 attack that killed three people and injured 264.

The U.S. jury in Massachusetts reached the decision Friday after more than 14 hours of deliberations over three days.

The 21-year-old Tsarnaev was convicted last month of all 30 U.S. federal charges against him, 17 of which carried the possibility of the death penalty. 

He showed no reaction as the jury sentenced him to death, his head down slightly and his hands folded in front of him.

The defence asked that the jury be polled, and each confirmed that the verdict represented his or her decision.

The sentence came down exactly 25 months after the April 15, 2013, bombings.​
(CBC)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

C'mon, CM, at least post an opinion. What do you think? Good thing? Bad thing? Why or why not?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> C'mon, CM, at least post an opinion. What do you think? Good thing? Bad thing? Why or why not?


Why "at least"? Is it not sufficient to provide information that some might find of interest?

So sorry that I'm not living up to your expectations.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Why "at least"? Is it not sufficient to provide information that some might find of interest?


The CM News Network, bringing you what everyone already knows--_with that personal touch_!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> The CM News Network, bringing you what everyone already knows--_with that personal touch_!


MacFury, continuing the long tradition of making ehMac a less-friendly place to visit, all day, every day.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

C'mon--I thought that was a fun comment. Clearly, I'm trying to get you to express your opinion using humour.

So what did you think of the news of the death sentence you posted?



CubaMark said:


> MacFury, continuing the long tradition of making ehMac a less-friendly place to visit, all day, every day.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Why "at least"? Is it not sufficient to provide information that some might find of interest?*
> 
> So sorry that I'm not living up to your expectations.


Because it is already out there in this interconnected world we live in. Plus this isn't twitter...

Just one little comment something like "I agree" or "I disagree".

We could all endlessly post links without comment like a certain person(s) did (all the while being just the same person just 3 personas that were all the same) . If that was the case without actually knowing what the other person thought, this place would be a lot less populated than it is now.

With so few of us left it seems to me that the only thing that keeps this place going is our comments and not just randomly posting links without comment.

Sorry to say this so bluntly, it is just lazy.

If you don't have the time or energy to post a link without something to say then just wait until you do have something to say.... the link isn't going anywhere.

This place will live or die based on the content of the words we have to say and not those that we link to IMO.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What if you were a shut-in with no radio, TV or newspapers and your keyboard would allow you only to type in the letters EHMAC and a period? This could provide a vital news link on the Boston Marathon story for people in just that situation.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> What if you were a shut-in with no radio, TV or newspapers and your keyboard would allow you only to type in the letters EHMAC and a period? This could provide a vital news link on the Boston Marathon story for people in just that situation.


Yes well in that case link only posting could provide a valuable service.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Yes well in that case link only posting could provide a valuable service.


I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> So sorry that I'm not living up to your expectations.


On the contrary, you confirm my expectations in nearly every post...


----------

